# Wifi Router For Playing Games/Sharing



## satan007 (Oct 14, 2011)

I live in a multi storey flat and all my friends too live in the same building. All we want to do is share data and play games. So we zeroed in on wifi adsl routers. But we are worried about signal strength and other issues like lag, speed. So we have pooled in Rs.5000 as we are five* friends.(Five connections)

Also, I read somewhere that we can download from torrents using the wifi adsl router alone and PCs can be switched off. Is this feature available in the range of 10000. Coz we can pool more if thats the case.

Please reply with proper model nos. so that i can search them on the internet with prices.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 15, 2011)

TPLink TL-MR3420 costing arnd 5k might help in your case.. 

bt i am suggesting you to get LAN wiring done within all your frnds.. that would be cheap and more effective with less signal loss and better quality while sharing streaming or playing anything..


----------



## satan007 (Oct 17, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> TPLink TL-MR3420 costing arnd 5k might help in your case..
> 
> bt i am suggesting you to get LAN wiring done within all your frnds.. that would be cheap and more effective with less signal loss and better quality while sharing streaming or playing anything..



Thanks for the help....We surely read a lot about ur suggested router.....Still a bit confused.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 17, 2011)

still confused?? why?


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2011)

My friends have a similar set up with 5 PCs on one router with Airtel 2mbps conn. It lags like hell but stablilised when only 4 are playing. But they stay in the same apartment. 

Going further away decreases signal strength considerably with the advent of more walls and barriers.

More info is needed:
1. Are all you friends on the same floor?
2. If not then how many floors need to be covered?
3. Which internet plan are you going to use?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Oct 17, 2011)

Wifi routers tend to go haywire with assigning dynamic IP's sometimes, a problem that I'm facing at home connecting 5-6 Wifi devices. Even if I assign static ip for all, they run into connectivity issues sometimes. 

So, it's better, get a wired router and go for LAN Cables, much reliable & better since in an apartment you never know when new interferences would come up


----------



## Sarath (Oct 17, 2011)

^Although that is the best solution, it is cumbersome. But just let us know if LAN is not a possibility. Then we can search for routers again but I don't think a simple router would do the job over a large area.


----------



## satan007 (Oct 18, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> still confused?? why?



Getting the same router and using lan wires and Using independent internet connections. A router capable of downloading data by itself only.


----------



## satan007 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sarath said:


> My friends have a similar set up with 5 PCs on one router with Airtel 2mbps conn. It lags like hell but stablilised when only 4 are playing. But they stay in the same apartment.
> 
> Going further away decreases signal strength considerably with the advent of more walls and barriers.
> 
> ...



1.No, 1st 2nd and 4th floor.
3.We have independent internet plans. But we all have adsl lan devices. No wifi. So its hard to use wifi on our mobile fones and itouch.



sriharsha_madineni said:


> Wifi routers tend to go haywire with assigning dynamic IP's sometimes, a problem that I'm facing at home connecting 5-6 Wifi devices. Even if I assign static ip for all, they run into connectivity issues sometimes.
> 
> So, it's better, get a wired router and go for LAN Cables, much reliable & better since in an apartment you never know when new interferences would come up





Sarath said:


> ^Although that is the best solution, it is cumbersome. But just let us know if LAN is not a possibility. Then we can search for routers again but I don't think a simple router would do the job over a large area.



Here is what we are thinking. One internet would be upgraded and fed into the new wifi router. we all will have our seperate internets. Then we'll buy lan cables to connect all computers to that wifi router. But the router suggested has only four lan ports.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 18, 2011)

I am really confused with your query. 

If you want to play LAN then get a LAN switch. You all will have the internet connection too.
*www.novagraph.com/images/circuit/Lan-switch.png

If all of you are connected through LAN cables then who is the wifi for? I didn't understand that. Ok ipods and phones. Hmm...this is complicated.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 19, 2011)

buy a gbps router (D-link DIR-655) and a mini switch.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 19, 2011)

No router will provide a stable connection, for such a large area, for that price.


----------



## satan007 (Oct 19, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> buy a gbps router (D-link DIR-655) and a mini switch.



How much is that sir.

Mini switch. Hmmm we have only 1 lan port. That is in use for the adsl connection. Use it one at a time is a filthy solution.


----------



## icebags (Oct 19, 2011)

its still confusing what exactly your query is .....  lol 
anyways here is my suggestion :
(1) if you want to play lan party with all 5 of you, go get a cheapo tplink or a costlier d-link 8-port switch, whatever you want. make the lan cabling through windows in such a way that switch stay in the centre apartment, this way everybody should be connected with shortest cable length.
(2) don't do for wireless when you want to game between apartments, the signal will be too unstable.
(3) if you want to share a common internet connection between all you 5, then connect a lan cable from an adsl router/modem to that 8-port switch of yours.
don't ask me how to share it, each distributors have their own policies about internet connection sharing, and i am still confused on what bsnl's policy is for sharing a home internet connection with 2 laptops.  (the telephone exchange guys don't have a clear idea about it either....)
(4) no sure what router can download files standalone. it sounds like a job for thin clients.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 20, 2011)

Getting a switch does seem like the best solution but he says he needs wifi for his ipod etc


----------



## satan007 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you all.

We got a D link switch an used lan cables....we will get a wifi router later for our itouches and wifi devices.


----------



## Sarath (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats. Hope it suffices your needs. 

How much and can you post a pic?


----------



## ChrisTan (Feb 13, 2012)

Do let us know your configurations and share with us, hopefully we can learn something when we need it next time.


----------

